# building an old fuji on a budget



## lankyrunner (Apr 4, 2006)

i have an old 1980's (i believe) Fuji w/ suntour components and the old 126 mm spacing. i have a budget of around 800 dollars for the whole build. i think im going to do at least some if not most of the labor(despite my limited experience). im thinking about building the wheels myself, and doing the pedals and possibly a dereilleur. 
i know there are all sorts of sweet things if i wanted to spend thousands, but i was wondering if anyone has a recommendation of what i should be looking for when i browse ebay and magazines.


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Weird question, but what's your goal here? Are you looking to build up an old bike or do you want a smooth operating bike? If the latter, my thought would be you're better off taking your $ and getting a new bike.


----------

